# Short Ram, or not?



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

I have a 2000 Altima GLE, and i was looking for a CAI for it. I went to customaltima and i saw that the CAI was for '02 and above. I browsed other sites, and saw full CAI for my car. Now i dont want Short Ram because i want the full HP increase, not just the 5-8 HP. But im afraid if i get the CAI, its not gonna fit, im gonna have sensors lying around, (my friend was gonna install it for me). I want the full thing. Can someone help me out, with some links, some advice , some info, anything here can be helpful.

Thanks in advance,
rafiks2000altima


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

uhm, why did you put this in forced induction?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

My bad.


----------

